# Singapore wildlife.



## Xanthopus (May 9, 2011)

Hey all, i love going on "expeditions" and these are the 2 areas i go to. 
1) Pulau ubin island and 
2) Lower peirce reservoir. 
Sorry the pics are not a lot and not very clear as well. Just wanted to share a little bit of what singapore has to offer .
Hope you enjoy them!


----------

